# WTB/ISO : Old Warhammer t-shirts



## erchu

Hi Everyone, 

I'm looking to buy old Warhammer t-shirts from the 90s or early 00s (official ones from GW stores, Games Day/Golden Demon, etc). 
I'm not after anything that's been released in the last few years and I'm not looking to print my own.

I'm a size L or XL but could maybe make XXL work too. 

The shirts I'd hunting for the most are:
Blood Angels - One with the 2nd or 3rd Ed Codex art
Assassins - One with the 2nd/3rd Ed Codex art
40k Chaos Terminator art
Anything else that's Chaos related (40k or Fantasy) 
Dark Eldar or Dark Elves 
White Dwarf 
Orks

If you've got any of those shirts or even if you have any other old shirts, please let me know via PM. 
I don't care if the shirts are faded, dirty, been in storage, whatever. 
Happy to work out a price with you so it's worth your time digging them out. 
I'm located in Australia and happy to pay postage. 

Thank you for reading and I hope to hear from some of you soon.
Cheers,
Ryley.


----------

